# temperature fluctuation



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

Is it okay for the temperature to fluctuate in the cage?
I have a wire cage with a solid bottom.. my house is kept at 71-73 degrees,
But since I am on the top floor, and have a heating lamp for my american bullfrog,
My room is always between 73.6 and 76.8 degrees. (Been keeping track with a digital thermometer)
I don't have my hedgehog quite yet.. but I will soon.
Will this be okay for him? If not, how can I regulate the temperature?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

It's best to keep the temp as steady as possible. Plus 73 is a little to cold for my comfort. I wouldn't let it below 75. IMO.
You can regulate temp best with a CHE set up or a space heater can be used also. But I like CHEs the best. :3


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

CHEs and thermostats help to regulate temperatures.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

A 3 degree fluctuation really isn't that bad at all. I doubt the temperature is dropping or rising rapidly, and with it being only 3 degrees, it's hardly noticeable. 

Some hogs will attempt hibernation at 73 degrees, but I personally haven't heard of that happening in the 9 months of surfing this forum every day (unless the hedgie in question is elderly or sick). 73 degrees is the low end of the acceptable hedgie temperature range. I aim for 75 degrees with my CHE set up, just in case something happens to one of the 2, so the temp doesn't dip too low before I can catch it.

All hogs are different. Get to know your hog's temperature preferences - if it's too hot, it will "splat" (lay on it's tummy with it's legs poking out). Start off heating the cage to 75 or 76 degrees and see what happens.  And! Definitely invest in a CHE and thermostat set up! It will put your mind at ease.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Ash, your temperature range looks OK to me. I have never had a problem with some fluctuation. Its been my experience that large and quick fluctuations causes them the most trouble. 

I have a similar range as you do in my hedgehogs' room. I do not have CHE's. My hedgehogs are in the warmest room of the house. I keep the door closed to retain heat better, and use a space heater to supplement that room. I have thermometers in the hedgehogs' cages to monitor their temperatures. If you aren't confident that the furnace and space heater will do it, you can invest in a CHE, however I find warming the entire room to be the best fit for mine.


----------

